# What's your guess on what this guy scores?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know much about scoring deer, I 'm just happy to get one each year lol. I know it's hard from a picture, and this may be like asking how much my bass weighs, but I am just curious. 140 ish?


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Id high 120's. hard to tell from velvet pic though..


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks, im hoping to get better pics of him


----------



## kprice (May 23, 2009)

135 would be my guess, but it's tough to tell


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

I say 130 to 140 class. very nice buck no matter what it would score.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

this guy went 145, 150 gross last year..from his pics I thought maybe 130. they definitely look different on the hoof and in pictures than when they're in your hands. I could see him going around 140.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

He wouldn't get a pass walking by any of my stands...

Very respectable buck.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

My guess is right around 130

Sent from my LS670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I pray I get a chance to sling an arrow his way!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

130-135. Looks like a fairly young deer, too. Good luck putting an arrow in him !!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

definitely pushing 140... A lot depends on it. That would be gross score


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

he has really nice long g-2's looking 8-10 inches I would put an arrow through him. If your happy and excited about him, then go for it! does the score really matter? The excitment of seeing him and hopefully harvesting him will be "score" enough for you! Good luck an hope buck fever doesn't get you when it's time to shoot!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

high 120's...trey who scored your buck? nice buck no doubt but gross 150? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

ostbucks98 said:


> high 120's...trey who scored your buck? nice buck no doubt but gross 150?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


your mom she thought it looked small in pictures too..

sorry lol had to


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

lack of mass will hurt the score but you cant argue with that tine length id say 140's nice pretty rack too


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> trey who scored your buck? nice buck no doubt but gross 150?
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I thought the same thing...its barely ouside his ears...lol.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

your right guys he didn't even break 120, my account must have got hacked by someone who cares about opinions on an internet forum  happy soap hunting


----------



## Archery Patriot (Mar 8, 2012)

140s


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

the op's buck i would say high 120's...his main beams fizzle out pretty quick.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I moved my camera and picked up a little better pictures of this guy.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

big difference in perspective...i would bump my estimation up a bit mid 130 to mid 140.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

He's ever bit of 140.


----------

